# Texas Haunters check this out!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I ran acorss this about a week ago. It's a website called Texas Haunted Houses. It's basically a directory for Haunts in Texas, but also includes these categories for listings:

Children's Matinee
Corn Mazes
Festivals
Ghost Tours
Halloween Parades
Halloween Party
Haunted Houses
Haunted Trains
Hay Rides
>>>* Home Haunts*<<<
Other Events
Plays / Theaters
Pumpkin Patches
Spook Walks
Trails

http://texashauntedhouses.com/

**Disclaimer -- My haunt is listed on there site, but I'm in no way affiliated with them whatsoever. I just wanted to pass on way for others to promote their haunt/displays for Free! We all like FREE!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. I may hit a pro haunt or two this year. I don't often go because they get so expensive, but my kids are just about the right ages (10 and 13) to make it a routine for their prime scaring years.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

That's great!
I'm really surprised more states or areas don't do the same kind of thing.
I know that here in southern California there are lists for decorated houses at Christmas time, but with the large and growing popularity of Halloween, it seems like a logical step to do the same for that holiday too.


----------

